
Carbon emissions could be halved by not wasting food, clothes, electronics - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/carbon-emissions-cut-food-waste-clothing-electronics-climate-change-green-alliance-a8345641.html
======
WheelsAtLarge
It's true. We can reduce carbon emissions by reducing consumption but at the
same time, we'll be reducing productivity. The key is to increase services and
the digital economy and also reduce manufacturer of goods. For years now, the
best way to increase buying activity is to make things and to make old items
obsolete. That is Apple's business model and that has been the business of
most manufacturers. But what will happen if production is reduced?
Individual's livelihoods will be decreased. The real key to the problem is to
switch to other types of productivity such as services, and digital goods.
It's nice to say that we can reduce our carbon footprint by reducing
manufactured products. But that doesn't do anything, we also need to suggest
and act on alternatives.

